# Oregon Trail Soap Supply



## MaitriBB (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any bad experiences with them?  I ordered their BBW Sandalwood Rose dupe and it separated on me   Very frustrating as I had ordered it to make soaps on order for a friend's wife - it's her favorite scent.  Now I have to order another 2 oz to make another batch.  And they require a minimum of $15 to order online, and their shipping is expensive.  Sigh...


----------



## Genny (Apr 10, 2013)

Did you try warming it & shaking it up?  
There's most likely some sandalwood eo in it, which is thicker.


----------



## Genny (Apr 10, 2013)

P.S.  I've never had any problems with Oregon Trail.  Did you contact them & ask them about the separation?  They're pretty good at getting back to people.


----------



## Genny (Apr 10, 2013)

Also, I didn't mean for my replies to be so "cranky pants" sounding.  After rereading them, I thought to myself, "Wow, Genny, you sure sound cranky this morning." LOL


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha your responses didn't sound cranky at all . I'm going to email them and see if they have any suggestions for my next go.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 19, 2013)

FYI both of the scents (Sandalwood Rose and White Witch) that I tried from Oregon Trail overheated.  WW overheated only a little so I think that I can save the soap.  When I emailed the owner to ask about the SR overheating so badly, she didn't know what "CPOP" meant and hadn't looked it up or anything before responding.  It was a frustrating email exchange and I wound up giving up.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 19, 2013)

I used the Sandalwood & Rose from Oregon in a recent batch.  I did get slight over heating.  VERY slight.  But I also had sugar in the batch.  And I only used 1oz of the FO and combined with 1oz of Orange 5x.  And I did insulate the soap.  I was thinking of not gelling or eliminating the sugar next time.  The combo of the Sandalwood & Rose with the Orange is so nice!


----------

